# General Chat > General Discussion >  what is your favourite food

## oliverqueen001

hello friends

 please tell me you best Food

----------


## jacobngo

1. Yogurt or Kiefer
2. Beef Liver
3. Salmon

----------


## sankalppatil732

1. Yogurt
2. Maggy
3.Pani-puri

----------


## Flammen

1 Chicken
2 mash potato
3 milk
4 Cereals

----------


## davidsmith36

Well, My Favourite Food is Chicken.

----------


## Jennyrose

Chocolate <3

----------


## stewartcristan

Pani puri and all type of sweets.

----------


## Nekurokaze

In terms of a decent meal, I would prefer fried chicken, French fries, beef steak.
In terms of snack or sweet, I would prefer chocolate flavor. Any snacks will do but chocolate is probably the best.

----------


## admissionq13

My favorite food is Pani-Puri..............


















........................
BMS College of Engineering Bangalore
Bangalore Institute Of Technology Bangalore
BMS Institute Of Technology Bangalore
CMR Institute of Technology Bangalore

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Hi, I am an Tamil Boy in Tamilnadu India . I would liked to eat Veg Food items. My most favorite food is " White Rice, Sambar, Rasam, Vada, Pappadam, Kootu and Pickle". This is a Tamils favorite food for Pongal and Other festival Programs Food. The Foreigners are interested in Tamilnadu Food Items specially in White Rice and things other.

----------


## Prateektechnosoft

Hi Friends I am Tamil Guy from Tamilnadu India. Most of them know about Tamil Culture and Food. The White Rice, Sammbar, Rasam, Vada, Poppadom, Koottu and Pickle. Its all famous in Tamilnadu specially in Festival.

----------


## labello

PIZZA!!!! With salami and peppers

----------


## Poppin

Did anyone try Pho (Vietnamese noodle) yet? I love it! That would be my favorite plat of all time.

----------


## findmovers

"Curry and Rice" and what is your favorite food?

----------

